# Cat on the home



## Tieleader (May 30, 2019)

At long last a veteran PBY is on the way home!
A P-Boat Comes Home: The Journey of Consolidated PBY-5A Bu. No. 2459 Begins - The Collings Foundation

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2019)

Cool!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 1, 2019)

Excellent 

Jeff


----------



## Marcel (Jun 14, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> At long last a veteran PBY is on the way home!
> A P-Boat Comes Home: The Journey of Consolidated PBY-5A Bu. No. 2459 Begins - The Collings Foundation


I still cry for that one. It should have stayed here in the Netherlands. It's unfortunate that things went so wrong for them.


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 14, 2019)

Marcel said:


> I still cry for that one. It should have stayed here in the Netherlands. It's unfortunate that things went so wrong for them.


Not privy to all the details. What's the short story?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 15, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Not privy to all the details. What's the short story?


They financed the maintenance of the aircraft by having people to fly with them sometimes for money. The government decided to change the rules, making this a commercial activity which forced them to pay a lot of tax over what they earn. Pleas to the government to make an exception fell to deaf ears. The government here is not interested in history. As this was just a group of volunteers, they could not afford the maintenance of the aircraft anymore. Apart from that, they had some bad luck, had a collapsed gear some time ago. We all tried to help, donating money, but it was not enough.

I can only hope that in the US, they treat the old lady as good as this group of passionated volunteers in Lelystad.


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 15, 2019)

Marcel said:


> They financed the maintenance of the aircraft by having people to fly with them sometimes for money. The government decided to change the rules, making this a commercial activity which forced them to pay a lot of tax over what they earn. Pleas to the government to make an exception fell to deaf ears. The government here is not interested in history. As this was just a group of volunteers, they could not afford the maintenance of the aircraft anymore. Apart from that, they had some bad luck, had a collapsed gear some time ago. We all tried to help, donating money, but it was not enough.
> 
> I can only hope that in the US, they treat the old lady as good as this group of passionated volunteers in Lelystad.


thanks for the intell !


----------

